# Good news



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So finally had some good luck come out of today. Sugar, my youngest breeding mouse is having her bubs. After loosing all but one of the rest of my litters I'm happy to see 7 new bubs so far. oh... how do you tell if they are PE's? Female is a PE but the male wasn't.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

You can see the eye colour through the eyelids. 
If they have pink eyes the skin will be pink. Dark coloured if dark eyed.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

ok. was wondering because this litter have dark eyes but a pink center.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

That would confuse me too. What colour eyes are you hoping for?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

was hoping for a pink eye or two. Only one I have at the moment is the doe. Oh and update already she just got done having babies, and there are 10


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

well update to the last update 3 late arrivals so numbers up to 13. unfortunately Momma started to eat them saved 12 and set them in with the 2 does that had their bubs taken from them. They gratefully took them in


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

could it be that she was culling just a few herself because she had so many? Or do they usually do that a day later, if they self-cull them?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

not to sure, she is also a first time mother.


----------

